# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  ما   لون    عينك؟؟؟

## ريمي

مالون  عينك؟؟؟ وهل تحبها 
وانا اول شي لون عيوني اخضر
يحيهم كتير مين بعديا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و انا كمان 

اخضر

وبحب لونهم كثير

----------


## ريمي

مشكور  على المرور

----------


## دموع الورد

انا لونه بني...بس بحب الون الاخضر

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

وحياة عنيا انه  عنيا لونهم بني.. :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

عسلي فاتح 
ولونهم حلو كثير وبحبهم :SnipeR (62): 

وفيه بعض الناس بيدعوا انه عيوني زرق :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _عسلي فاتح 
> ولونهم حلو كثير وبحبهم
> 
> وفيه بعض الناس بيدعوا انه عيوني زرق_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

لون عيونك غرامي

----------


## المتميزة

لون عيوني يا عيوني هو بني فاتح
وانا كثييييييييييير بحب هاللون  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## mylife079

أسود

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اول اشي كل واحد يحكي لون عيونه بسرعه  :SnipeR (30): 

ثاني اشي شايف الكل بحب لون عيونه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

لونهم بني وكتير بحبهم

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_لون عيونك غرامي



يا عيني
_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_اول اشي كل واحد يحكي لون عيونه بسرعه 

ثاني اشي شايف الكل بحب لون عيونه 

لا ..اغلطت انا بحب الون الاخضر اكتر من البني
_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      

اول اشي كل واحد يحكي لون عيونه بسرعه 

ثاني اشي شايف الكل بحب لون عيونه  




لا ..اغلطت انا بحب الون الاخضر اكتر من البني









_


 يالله قضيتك محوله.. كل راس مالها عدسات  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا بحب لون عيوني

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh 					 
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      

اول اشي كل واحد يحكي لون عيونه بسرعه 

ثاني اشي شايف الكل بحب لون عيونه  




 يالله قضيتك محوله.. كل راس مالها عدسات 



له يا عمار...انا اخرها اركب عدسات..والله منيح ...خلص انا بحب لون عيوني
_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh                      
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  


اول اشي كل واحد يحكي لون عيونه بسرعه 


ثاني اشي شايف الكل بحب لون عيونه  




يالله قضيتك محوله.. كل راس مالها عدسات 







له يا عمار...انا اخرها اركب عدسات..والله منيح ...خلص انا بحب لون عيوني




_


 ايوا هيك تمام..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:

_
 ايوا هيك تمام.. 



_

----------


## محمد العزام

ازرق 

اكيد بحبهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا لونه بني...بس بحب الون الاخضر

----------


## حلم حياتي

انا لون عيوني اخضر واحيانا بقولو ازرق 
بس كتير بحب لونهم

----------


## anoucha

لون عيوني يا ضي عيوني هو بني و بحبهم :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على الرد جميعا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا لون عيوني عسلي

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على المرور معاذ ملحم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اللي ساعة بتطلع بالمراة بس ما عرفت لون عيوني كانه بنفسجي  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
_اللي ساعة بتطلع بالمراة بس ما عرفت لون عيوني كانه بنفسجي 


>>>حلو
_

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان 					 
> _اللي ساعة بتطلع بالمراة بس ما عرفت لون عيوني كانه بنفسجي 
> 
> 
> >>>حلو
> _






بالله ؟ بس مش متأكد منه انه بنفسجي    :Icon10:

----------


## saousana

> بالله ؟ بس مش متأكد منه انه بنفسجي


 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 

واو هاد لون عيون جديد

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> واو هاد لون عيون جديد




الحمد لله على كل حال بس عادي انا كثير بحبه

----------


## ريمي

> الحمد لله على كل حال بس عادي انا كثير بحبه


شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مش حاكي لون عيوني 

لا تحاولو  :SnipeR (76):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _مش حاكي لون عيوني 
> 
> لا تحاولو_


ول مشان الله احكي :SnipeR (19): 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ول مشان الله احكي


مش حاكي  :SnipeR (19): 
مش حاكي  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_



مش حاكي 

مش حاكي 


_


 خليك صامد :Eh S(13):

----------


## ريمي

ول احكي ول احكي مشاني

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:  					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _مش حاكي لون عيوني 
> 
>  لا تحاولو_




لا تحكي ما بدنا نعرف 
ما حد طلب منك لون عيونك 
بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





لا تحكي ما بدنا نعرف 
ما حد طلب منك لون عيونك 
بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش 



_


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

> لا تحكي ما بدنا نعرف 
> ما حد طلب منك لون عيونك 
> بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش


ايوالله 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_مش حاكي 

مش حاكي_ 



 من هون لهون ...  :Eh S(2): 
طيب من هون لهناك ... :Eh S(2): 
طيب بندفعلك لو بدك ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## diyaomari

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
> _انا لون عيوني اخضر واحيانا بقولو ازرق 
> 
> بس كتير بحب لونهم_




 حلو كثير عجبوني :Db465236ff: 

انا لون عيوني اسود وبحكولي انهم اصفر :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

شكرا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تحكي ما بدنا نعرف 
> ما حد طلب منك لون عيونك 
> بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش


وانتِ ليش هالقد معصبة يعني ، ولّا غيرة  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
> _ول احكي ول احكي مشاني_


استنو هلا الحكي اختلف ، مشان حلا كل اشي بصير ، بحكيلك انتي لحالك يا حلا

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _وانتِ ليش هالقد معصبة يعني ، ولّا غيرة_


انا اغار من لون عيونك
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
تعالو اسمعو محمد شو بحكي 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا اغار من لون عيونك
> 
> تعالو اسمعو محمد شو بحكي


لعاد ليش عصبتي ، قال يعني بتضحك مشان اتبين انها عادي  :Db465236ff: 
خلص غيرانه بينّت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

شولونهم

----------


## keana

بكره الي عيونهم خضر وزرق سبحان الله ما بغرف ليش
انا اسفه ازا جرحت حد 
بس هذا رايي

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana 					 
> _بكره الي عيونهم خضر وزرق سبحان الله ما بغرف ليش
> انا اسفه ازا جرحت حد 
> بس هذا رايي_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
لا عادي حقك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا عادي حقك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

> 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
فعلا حقك

----------


## keana

سوسنه انتي بتدرسي عنا بالحصن؟

----------


## ريمي

> سوسنه انتي بتدرسي عنا بالحصن؟


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أبوأيهم

والله يا شباب ويابنات لون عيني عسلي !!!!
بس إقرؤو سورة الفلق (عشان الحسد) :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> :d b465236ff:
> فعلا حقك


هلا ما تردي الخضر احلا اشي ، بجننو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
> _سوسنه انتي بتدرسي عنا بالحصن؟_


لا انا في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

لون عيوني بني غامق وكتير بموت فيهم

----------


## mylife079

اسوددددددددددددددد

----------


## تاج النساء

عسلي ع بني ما بعرف

----------


## شذى الياسمين

عسلي ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

احمر

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> احمر



عدسات ولا طبيعي ؟؟!!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مالهم لون محدد حسب اللباس ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مالهم لون محدد حسب اللباس ..


هذول اسمهم شُهل .. بالانجليزي HAZEL .. و بالغالب بكونو درجة من درجات اللون الأخضر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هذول اسمهم شُهل .. بالانجليزي HAZEL .. و بالغالب بكونو درجة من درجات اللون الأخضر


هيك بسمع بحكولي شهل .. ومتل ما بيحكيلي هدوء انهم بميلو للون الاخضر..
ثانكس د.حمود ... شتقنالك كتير ..

----------


## الورده الجوريه

انا اسود 
وبحبهم كتير وكل الاغاني الهم

----------


## مادلين

اسود ليلي......

----------


## إن الله يراك

بنــــــــــــــي

----------


## &روان&

بنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــي

----------


## محمد العزام

ازرق ................

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*لون عيوني اخضر 
خمسة بعين الحسود*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بنـــــــــــــي غامق

----------


## (dodo)

بني غامق

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا لون عيوني اسود 
وكتير بحب اللون الاسود وبعشقهم

----------

